# Weekly Photo Challenge #27 for Week of 1/17/16



## wvdawg (Jan 17, 2016)

This week's theme is - STITCH - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 17, 2016)

Half a year under our belts already!  Come on folks!!!  Let's keep this thing going - need some more participation please.
Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 17, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Half a year under our belts already!  Come on folks!!!  Let's keep this thing going - need some more participation please.
> Dennis



THANK YOU DENNIS for keeping this STITCHED together and not coming unraveled  now to work on my shot but of course got to watch the SEAHAWKS 1st 

GO HAWKS


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 17, 2016)

I have always liked the stitch pattern on a baseball!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 17, 2016)

At least the HAWKS made a game out of it at the end guess I'll roote for the Panthers next week 

Somw STITCHING on a sling a friend made for me


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 17, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> At least the HAWKS made a game out of it at the end guess I'll roote for the Panthers next week
> 
> Somw STITCHING on a sling a friend made for me



Sorry 'bout your seahawks Mike - they looked great in the second half!  Nice sling - fantastic stitching - great shot!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sitting in the woods today I thought this leaf had some "stitching"


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2016)

Neat interpretation.  It does remind you of stitching!  Nice clear shot too!


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Jan 22, 2016)

*Stitch of courage*

This picture was taken from my cell phone just before an airborne jump from a CH-47. This MC-6 parachute has thousands of stitches, and to pray each one holds up when I exit that aircraft. 

RLTW!

Christopher Warden


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 22, 2016)

Not a good time for a stitch to fail!  Neat shot and interpretation.


----------



## carver (Jan 23, 2016)

*Stitch*

on an old quilt
Great shots everyone


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 23, 2016)

Very nice Jerry - bet a lot of love went into each one of those stitches.


----------

